# i don't like my DSLR Camera !



## Cin90 (Feb 11, 2017)

*Hello everybody,*

*i'm trying to start a Youtube scientist channel, with a comedy concept,*
*so it will have various type of video shooting,*
*sometimes acts indoor, acts outdoor, sometimes explaining on a chalkboard.*
*i tried to have all the good equipment, Microphones, lighting, ...  and the most important, camera !*

*I did shoot 3 episodes using two cameras : iPhone 6 + CANON 1200D*
*i'm not satisfied with the CANON 1200D, it doesn't support external microphone, and it doesn't autofocus, and even it record slight digital noises even in good lighting with low ISO.*

*Can you please suggest a good DSLR for my goal (the youtube channel), on a [400USD - 600USD] budget !*


----------



## Destin (Feb 11, 2017)

No DSLR will have good video autofocus, especially in that price range. 

You are better off with a dedicated video camera.


----------



## table1349 (Feb 11, 2017)

Destin said:


> No DSLR will have good video autofocus, especially in that price range.
> 
> You are better off with a dedicated video camera.


Yep, kind of like driving nails with a pair of pliers.  Right tool for the right job.


----------



## OGsPhotography (Feb 11, 2017)

Canon 70D is known for video, dual pixel focus, and is in price range used.

Just make sure you leave the endcap on while driveing nails with it.


----------



## Destin (Feb 11, 2017)

OGsPhotography said:


> Canon 70D is known for video, dual pixel focus, and is in price range used.
> 
> Just make sure you leave the endcap on while driveing nails with it.



Known for autofocus among DSLRs. 

That doesn't say much. A dedicated video camera with a smaller sensor and deeper DOF will ALWAYS outperform a DSLR in autofocus abilities. 

Unless you really need shallow DOF for creative purposes, a DSLR isn't the first thing I'd choose for video.


----------



## OGsPhotography (Feb 11, 2017)

*an you please suggest a good DSLR for my goal (the youtube channel), on a [400USD - 600USD] budget !*

They asked for DSLRs. Im sure there is a forum somewhere that deals with whatever the acronym for VIDEOCAMERA is.


----------



## table1349 (Feb 11, 2017)

OGsPhotography said:


> *an you please suggest a good DSLR for my goal (the youtube channel), on a [400USD - 600USD] budget !*
> 
> They asked for DSLRs. Im sure there is a forum somewhere that deals with whatever the acronym for VIDEOCAMERA is.


Which is why there are a lot of budding Formula 1 driver want-to-be's out there who don't understand why they can't qualify for a race in the Volkswagon Beetle they bought.

For half the stated budget something like this would work quite well.


----------



## Destin (Feb 11, 2017)

OGsPhotography said:


> *an you please suggest a good DSLR for my goal (the youtube channel), on a [400USD - 600USD] budget !*
> 
> They asked for DSLRs. Im sure there is a forum somewhere that deals with whatever the acronym for VIDEOCAMERA is.



Seriously? Drop the attitude.

They likely asked about DSLRs because that it what's trending right now. But the camera linked to above would work WAY better for someone who doesn't wanna put years into learning how to get good video out of a DSLR.

And for their budget, they could buy TWO of them, and shoot at multiple angles simultaneously.

Not to mention that their title is "I DONT LIKE MY DSLR"

Buying a different DSLR isn't likely to fix the problems they complained of.


----------



## Overread (Feb 11, 2017)

Lets not get in a fight over this people - you are each entitled to interpret the information provided by the OP in your own way and to respond as you wish and feel is best to answer the presented question. DSLR/Videocamera/webcam - whatever your suggestions are its only asked that you respond honestly and with as much detail as possible/practical.


----------



## Derrel (Feb 11, 2017)

I think a low-cost video camera would be the easiest solution. it's always best to have a camera operator, who can attend to the focusing. "Autofocusing" is not really pleasant in most videos: it's best if the focus is set, and left, as needed, by an actual camera operator, rather than allowed to focus and refocus during the shot.

In videos, if the focusing is left on automatic, many cameras will "hunt" or "seek new focus" as a person moves his or her hands or head: that looks bad, and it's better to set the focusing to Manual, and have the camera operator set the RIGHT focus for the shot, and leave it there!

d-slr video also has issues with crop-factor: this is where a basic camcorder will be easier to work with for YouTube videos--wider lens shots, and longer tele shots, silent zooming,etc. Not entirely sure "what kind of" video channel you have, but it's possible that even an iPhone or Samsung Galaxy might shoot plenty good enough footage, if used carefully, and with camera support.

d-slr video can be very nice, for sure, but most cinematographers do NOT look at autofocusing shots in progress, as the best way to go. As for microphone inputs: look to the specification sites, and look for cameras within your price range.


----------



## OGsPhotography (Feb 11, 2017)

The bold was from copy and paste not put there to "yell" if thats what got the panties bunched.  I was quoted first and just answered by explaining a bit why I offered up a dslr, as asked in the price range, as asked , that I own so have a bit of xp with.

 I really think there are Video sites that may be better to go for advice, no offence needed be taken.

Not trolling ya Destin, take it easy. Telling someone to drop the attitude on the internet is like, I dunno, fn rediculous.... 

Maybe I just havent had enough coffee and missed something. 

Have fun with your " video" camera whatever you decide on OP.


----------



## OGsPhotography (Feb 11, 2017)

Oh I see it CAPS, woops. Hah


----------

